
Tell HN: Help me get to 100K MRR and be rewarded for it - vinrob92
Hey guys,<p>A few months ago I launched my unlimited design-as-a-service (Manypixels) on HN and IndieHackers (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manypixels.co)<p>I shared everything during my journey (how we built our MVP in 5 hours, how we got to 50k USD in MRR) and I learned a lot from those communities.<p>It has been a roller coaster: We learned a lot from our users, we did many good things, but many bad things too. We are improving day by day though.<p>A big mantra I have is: Make what customers want. But I want to take it one step further: Make what customers want WITH them.<p>Here is my crazy offer for HN (which I also posted on IH): Can you help me improve Manypixels and our operations by being a user and directly (on a weekly basis) contributing with actionable feedback on how we can improve our services?<p>What you will get :<p>1. Free ongoing subscription of Manypixels so that you can build your business and get unlimited design help
2. Inside look at the operations of my company (metrics, operations, processes)
3. Be the &quot;fly in the room&quot; in our weekly sessions on Skype with project managers, designers, and the management team<p>What I am looking for in return :<p>1. Test our processes and team to the nitty gritty by making design requests
2. Communicate to me actionable feedbacks and improvements on a weekly basis
3. Help us test our new dashboard and project management &#x2F; tracking of tasks<p>--&gt; I have 5 spots open for the position of &quot;HN Tester&quot; and I will make a decision on the 15&#x2F;04.<p>If you want to become one, tell me the following in the comments:<p>1. Do you require design services?
2. What is your experience in building companies and why do you think you could be the one chosen to help us improve?
======
yoshyosh
1\. Yes we have a variety of design challenges we could use your service for
that we don't have the bandwidth for each month. From ads, to illustrations,
to graphics, blog templates, in app work, and more.

2\. I am building my 3rd startup that is ramen profitable currently
[https://www.mightyscout.com](https://www.mightyscout.com). I've primarily
been the main person responsible for design at the companies I've worked at. I
know how important it is to give feedback in a thoughtful way so that the team
can take action on it. If Manypixels works how I'd want it to, it could free
up my time to focus on biz ops and sales while still being able to give
initial direction and feedback on designs. I think you would ultimately
replace a good portion of the marketing design I need to do each month. I'll
be giving you a lot of feedback each week, direct access via chat if you'd
like, because I want your solution to succeed in helping me free up more
bandwidth.

~~~
vinrob92
Thanks, will also reply on Sunday!

------
edotrajan
1\. I've bought more than 100 domains and I'm planning on launching atleast
one site every week. They should mostly be wordpress CMS sites but I also have
few SAAS based ideas for them. So, I need a lot of design services. Though I'm
a designer myself I hardly have to time to work on my own projects as I've
lots of things going on.

2\. I work as a Remote UI Designer for Healthcare based SAAS startups similar
to TelaDoc for companies in US, UAE and India. Since, I work as a contract
designer myself for entrepreneurs who bootstrap their startup, I could help in
what kind of output your customers expect in what timeline, will they be okay
if you take time more than deadline. I have successfully completed more than 3
projects from idea to implementation. Each project takes atleast 6 months to
18 months to complete. I have been the core members of companies in initial
stages and Now, I'm on track to create websites of my own.

~~~
vinrob92
Thanks! Getting back to you on Sun!

------
svennek
Don't you think your relationship with said "customer" is going to be too cozy
and hence not "real"?

Why don't you randomly offer half a months rebate to some percentage of your
customers last month? (Also those who left you). Consider offer money as well
as freebies (esp. for the former customers).

As you have a 10-day no questions refund policy also make sure, that you write
clearly that it is a one time offer and totally okay if they don't wanna
help..

I think you will learn more of that..

~~~
vinrob92
Hey Sven! Yes, totally. My plan is actually not to deal with the customers
projects myself and not to tell my staff that this customer is not "real" :)

Good ideas for the rest, will experiment with that.

------
ApolloRising
If you are bringing in that much cash a month. Why not just hire someone to
help you with the skills you require?

Not a complaint about your request but it seems to be an indirect route to
accomplish you goal.

~~~
vinrob92
I understand your point of view. I think hiring entrepreneurs with real design
needs (and experience) can help us in two ways:

1\. We will have to work on real projects and treat them as "real customers"
which will give us customer insights on what we should improve.

2\. Targeting communities of entrepreneurs such as IH/HN will allow us to pick
skills in a pool of people "who have done it before" or who might anticipate
problems we might have and suggest actionable solutions.

